# Which Dremel?



## lovedonator (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm thinking of modding my case and the first thing I want to do is to make the side panel of my case transparent. I have a Corsair Carbide 400R. Now the question is which Dremel should I buy to get the work done? Right now I don't want to spend more than 5-6K. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 11, 2014)

hope you have used such tools before, and done sheet metal work. its not easy working on sheet metal.

you can try this one: Dremel India

its the most common of all dremel rotaries, and most workable. you can fix it to a stand press to make precision drills.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks..


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 13, 2014)

do tell when you buy the dremel


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah sure. Most probably next week. Will post when it arrives.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2014)

Okay, so you ordered it??


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 15, 2014)

No and looks like I have to postpone the plan for a few weeks. My Xperia ZL got damaged today and I have to see how much I'll be spending on the repair.


----------

